

Ask HN: How does a hacker balance work/personal life? - mobl

Sometimes I feel I overwork, sometimes that I underwork, how many hours a week do you usually work? how many hours do you dedicate to yourself/family?<p>Any comments appreciated.
======
noodle
schedule minimum work time, schedule minimum social time, and the rest is
flexible.

